#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Семинар по тибетской медицине. Мокса. Москва 14-15 мая.

## babochka

*Семинар по тибетской медицине в рамках деятельности «Европейской Академии Тибетской Медицины и Йоги» 14-15 мая, Москва, Знаменка, 15*
*
Тема семинара:* «Мокса – древнейшая система лечения прогреванием биологически-активных точек»

Мокса – прогревание биологически активных точек с помощью специальных составов из трав и минералов, а также прогревание полынными сигарами. Методика точечного воздействия теплом позволяет быстро справиться с различными недугами, одинаково полезна как при хронических заболеваниях, так и в остром периоде. На семинаре мы познакомимся с тибетскими традициями прогревания моксой, а также с современным пониманием этого процесса. Доктор Джамьянг Таманг сейчас готовит к публикации многостраничную монографию по лечению моксой, куда будут включены обобщающие таблицы и также собственные наработки по этой методике. Доктор Джамьянг Таманг любезно согласился поделиться с нами своими знаниями и опытом по методике прогревания Мокса.

*Содержание семинара:* комментарии на традиционные тибетские тексты по прогреванию моксой, методика приготовления моксы, схема применения моксы при различных заболеваниях. На семинаре будет выделено время для практической проработки.

*Расписание семинара:* 14 и 15 мая 11.00 – 18.30, перерыв на обед 14.00 – 15.30, в ходе семинара предусмотрены кофе-брейки. Также идет набор в вечернюю группу с 16 по 20 мая, с 19.00 - 21.30.

*Учитель:* Доктор Джамьянг Таманг родился в Катманду, в Непале. В течение 15 лет изучал буддийскую философию в Институте Карма Шри Наланда в Майсоре, в Индии. В 1997 году прошел конкурс на поступление в Институт тибетской медицины и астрологии в Дхарамсале, где следующие пять лет изучал тибетскую медицину, с отличием закончив курс в 2002 году. Затем в течение года доктор Джамьянг проходил практику в клинике Института тибетской медицины и астрологии в Бангалоре, параллельно изучая китайскую систему акупунктуры в монастырском университете Сера Чже в Индии.

С 2003 года работал врачом тибетской медицины в Тибетском центре медицины и астрологии в Джайагоне (Индия). Доктор Джамьянг был награжден Золотой медалью "Индийского комитета по альтернативной медицине". В 2010 году Доктор Джамьянг был переведен в Кайласский институт медицины и астрологии в Катманду, в Непале (отделение Института тибетской медицины и астрологии в Дхарамсале), где сейчас занимает должность главного врача.
*
Контакты:* по будням - телефоны центра «Менла» тел. +7 (495) 690 07 74, тел. +7 (916) 944 99 18, в остальные дни +7 (916) 533 16 03 (Юлия)
e-mail info@menla.ru
Стоимость семинара: 4500 руб.

*Просьба регистрироваться на семинар по телефону или e-mail ЗАРАНЕЕ, так как количество участников строго ограничено!*

----------

